# 176 State Sponsor for Queensland



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

We applied for State Sponsor for Queensland and were told our application was received on 3rd April and that we would hear within 8 - 10wks.

It will be 14 weeks this Friday and still nothing!

Does anyone have any information on how QLD are getting on with State Sponsors?

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

yes they normally get back in 6-8 weeks but off late, because of people converting from 175 to 176 and other trying harder to get sponsorship, they r loaded with applications.. i hope that explains extra time being taken by tehm


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> yes they normally get back in 6-8 weeks but off late, because of people converting from 175 to 176 and other trying harder to get sponsorship, they r loaded with applications.. i hope that explains extra time being taken by tehm


They do take more than 3 months for most of the cases these days. 14 weeks is normal because they intimate result only over postal mail. But 16 weeks would be abnormal, that is when you call them ask status.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mp i can tell about ACT but from what I have read, every state is taking as much time.

as for ACT, the status is on their website. they are processing April applications right now. which means 3 months already for those who applied in april. (and they have it clear, not to contact them if u have applied after april since those are still in the que) again, most states are flooded with applications for state sponsorship. Infact, Queensland had stopped taking applications for sometime (this was on their website-I think they are open again now) and as for ACT, they increased their staff because of so many applications, they too stopped taking applications for a while. if u want the exact status, I can give you the same.  I have it somewhere, willhave to dig my system for it


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> mp i can tell about ACT but from what I have read, every state is taking as much time.
> 
> as for ACT, the status is on their website. they are processing April applications right now. which means 3 months already for those who applied in april. (and they have it clear, not to contact them if u have applied after april since those are still in the que) again, most states are flooded with applications for state sponsorship. Infact, Queensland had stopped taking applications for sometime (this was on their website-I think they are open again now) and as for ACT, they increased their staff because of so many applications, they too stopped taking applications for a while. if u want the exact status, I can give you the same.  I have it somewhere, willhave to dig my system for it


Thanks Anj. ACT is an exception because they explicity mentioned this that we are stopping to take applications till July end, I think....

I am wondering why so many people are applying for ACT when they know that only citizens (not PRs) get most of jobs there and ACT has got no beach or other exotic locations.. Even ACT is bemused by the number of applications they got  because they never expected people will come to ACT and were thus thinly staffed.

I wonder why this Pro-ACT movement:confused2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi mp

why ACT? because their list has most of skills. and ACT is the only one taking money when you apply for state sponsorship. its 260A$ approximately.

and I did read somewhere, Tasmania and Queensland too had stopped taking applications, ACT was teh last to stop taking applications. 

ACT is actually fro those who do like very hot/humid weather conditions. Nearest beach is an hour and half away, Sydney is 2 hours away and snowy mountains again is 2 hours away, it is one of the well planned cities in AU and max travel time is 20 mins, plenty of parks, lakes etc and canberra has more cafes, restaurant, cinemas, well everything per person thn any other city in AU

The crime rate is relatively low and so is the unemployment rate thn anywhere else in AU.


----------



## karen si (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi 
Understand how you are feeling we applied for state sponsorship to Queensland on the 7th April 2009 and still have no news if we are getting our visa or not. have you heard anything yet. Where are you planning to go in Queensland 
Karen


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

karen si said:


> Hi
> Understand how you are feeling we applied for state sponsorship to Queensland on the 7th April 2009 and still have no news if we are getting our visa or not. have you heard anything yet. Where are you planning to go in Queensland
> Karen


Hi Karen

No still not heard anything yet! 

We are not sure exactly where we are heading either North or South of Brisbane. What about you? What trade are you applying under?


----------



## karen si (Jul 14, 2009)

It is actually my husband who is the main sponsor, he is a joiner so when we started the application his job was on the csl however when we applied for state sponsorship after all the changes his job was on the queensland modl . We are hoping to go to the north of Brisbane and Mark has a job to go to, however if we don't get over soo i do't know how much longer they will hold the position for. I am a nursery nurse and hoping to get employment when we get out there.
Hope we won't have to wait much longer.
Karen


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

karen si said:


> It is actually my husband who is the main sponsor, he is a joiner so when we started the application his job was on the csl however when we applied for state sponsorship after all the changes his job was on the queensland modl . We are hoping to go to the north of Brisbane and Mark has a job to go to, however if we don't get over soo i do't know how much longer they will hold the position for. I am a nursery nurse and hoping to get employment when we get out there.
> Hope we won't have to wait much longer.
> Karen


My hubby is a plasterer, sounds like we have gone through a similar process so far with on and off lists... very frustrating isnt it!

When do you need to be over there by?


----------



## karen si (Jul 14, 2009)

Want to get over as soon as our visa comes through when ever that maybe, as myeldest son will be 17 inNovember and due to start college in September so we want to get him over and settled before he is any older.
What do you do as a job and do you have any children?
karen


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

Karen

I have sent you a Private Message


----------



## titan_block (Mar 6, 2009)

*SSV 176 time frame*



taz2008 said:


> My hubby is a plasterer, sounds like we have gone through a similar process so far with on and off lists... very frustrating isnt it!
> 
> When do you need to be over there by?


Hi all,
I have also apply for Queensland ssv176 in july 09 .As per all reply in this thread i think they will take 3 to 4 months for approval .i have a question Can i apply more than one state for ssv?


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

titan_block said:


> Hi all,
> I have also apply for Queensland ssv176 in july 09 .As per all reply in this thread i think they will take 3 to 4 months for approval .i have a question Can i apply more than one state for ssv?


Yes I think you can, others seem to have done this sucessfully, so why not!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes you can, but they do ask for comittment statement, also in the form there is a field where they ask, hv u applied elsewhere.. so u cant mention in the forrm u r comitted and hv applied for another state too. that wud be contradictory. I dunno if you should lie and write no in the field where they ask hv u applied elsewhere but again, u cant give a comittment statement saying how we love the place and wish to live only at that palce..

damn i confuse people


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ofcourse u can apply but i wouldnt tick the box where it asks hv u applied elsewhere if i were u


----------



## titan_block (Mar 6, 2009)

hi Taz 2008,
I think we are in same boat.Have you got QLD state sponsorship or how much time they take for ssv processing. Actually i have lodge my application in june15th i dont heard any news from QLD so pls give me actual timeline.


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

titan_block said:


> hi Taz 2008,
> I think we are in same boat.Have you got QLD state sponsorship or how much time they take for ssv processing. Actually i have lodge my application in june15th i dont heard any news from QLD so pls give me actual timeline.


Hi,

QLD received our application on 3 April 2009, and we still have not heard from them about our state sponsorship. So from tomorrow we have been waiting 20 weeks. We were told it would take 8-10 wks, but that is not the case now!

I have heard from another forum that they are now prioritising applications and people on their new list will be getting SS first, such as medical professions.

Hope this helps.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

taz hv u tried calling them? be polite, tell them u r concerned, apologise for calling and disturbing them. tell them you were worried that their mail has been missed by u or something. pretend to be innocent 

wish u luck


----------



## taz2008 (Oct 7, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> taz hv u tried calling them? be polite, tell them u r concerned, apologise for calling and disturbing them. tell them you were worried that their mail has been missed by u or something. pretend to be innocent
> 
> wish u luck


Thanks for your advice, BUT... yes I did call them and was very polite to them saying I understood that they were very busy but was there a problem. The nice man said he did not want to know my ref number, just when was it received in their office, I told him 3 April and he said that they would have not even looked at it as they were still dealing with the end of March applications! This was about a month ago now!

So, I then thought I would send an email with my ref number so they could check my file, and got a one line response to say that they would get around to my application as and when they could!

I do know of others before me who have been waiting longer, one person's application was received at QLD on 26 March and they still have not heard anything. In fact I know of at least 10 people from other forums who have their application in before me and they have not heard anything either!

It would not be so bad if QLD informed people on their website that there was a delay, but to hear nothing is very frustrating! I guess all we can do now is wait some more!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i understnad.. i am in teh same boat. be patient.. it will eventually happen.

wish u luck


----------

